# Guilty Secret - Katy Perry - for the music...



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

While California Gurls was the sound of the summer, its only yesterday I heard Teenage Dream, what a great song, echos of 80's classics like Boys of Summer, and the girl can sing.

Now we all know she's a grand looking girl God Bless her (I dont really talk like that, just hamming up the culchie thing ) but she does seem to other talents too. Why guilty secret?, I wouldnt normally admit to liking "this sort of thing".

Anyone reassure me that it is a great song and I'm not in need of testosterone therapy  ??


----------



## PaddyW (22 Oct 2010)

Katy Perry, good singer and an absolute sex bomb. Hubba hubba.


----------



## tiger (22 Oct 2010)

Katy Perry sings "Hot N Cold" with Elmo on Sesame Street!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHROHJlU_Ng


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2010)

Nah. I mean there are worse out there - much worse - but nah.

And Betsy? I'm telling Bruce, Steve & the lads that you listen to girls music. You'll be on a Maiden blacklist for gigs.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

Caveat said:


> And Betsy? I'm telling Bruce, Steve & the lads that you listen to girls music. You'll be on a Maiden blacklist for gigs.


 
Go 'way outa that, you know those boys never turn away a dime !!!


----------



## MrMan (22 Oct 2010)

Thought California girls was easily the worst song (if you can call it that, more like a childs musical poem) of the year so far.


----------



## RonanC (22 Oct 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> and the girl can sing.


 
Are you joking?? You obviously missed her performance on the X Factor then. She was disgraceful, couldnt sing a note, screaming and off key and totally out of tune and yet they all gave her a standing ovation.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Oct 2010)

I reckon I'd give her one, too.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Oct 2010)

RonanC said:


> .. performance on the X Factor .. couldnt sing a note .. off key and totally out of tune .. standing ovation.


 
But isn't that par for the course with X-Factor "_can't sing, can't dance, you'll go a long way_"  ?


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

RonanC said:


> You obviously missed her performance on the X Factor then.


 
Too right, I draw the line at watching that fertiliser. My house is ruined with Dacing with X Ice Idols.

Obviously not on her best that night so - thought they usually lipsynch those yokes?, understandable enough if they're tearing about in acrobatic dance mode. California Gurls was pure catchy pop - maybe its just becasue I assoicate it with summer hols when it was always on the radio all the time but I thought it was upbeat, never got sick of it. 

Wikipedia informs me she was a gospel singer, studied Itlian opera for a while (must have been a 1 weekend course!). So anyway, I gather she can generally sing.


----------



## pixiebean22 (22 Oct 2010)

She has changed from a pretty face with a pretty voice to just a pretty face.  The new album sucks and her performance on the x factor was brutal.  Also, these wedding shenanigans and her turning into some sort of publicity ***** with Russell Brand has put me right off her.  She used to seem really cool and quirky but over the last year or so she has changed from a performer/singer to someone who just wants to be a celebrity.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> She has changed from a pretty face with a pretty voice to just a pretty face. The new album sucks and her performance on the x factor was brutal. Also, these wedding shenanigans and her turning into some sort of publicity ***** with Russell Brand has put me right off her. She used to seem really cool and quirky but over the last year or so she has changed from a performer/singer to someone who just wants to be a celebrity.


 
Dear God no, not someone already who "only likes her early stuff" lol , she's not serious enough for such agonising.

Sure Russell Brand is a gas man, I'd give 'em a fortnight, but twill be fun !!


----------



## Purple (22 Oct 2010)

While I like quite a lot of current music I'm not a fan of hers.
KT Tunstel, now there's a lady that can sing (and play and write).

Here she is on Jools Holland.


----------



## DB74 (22 Oct 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> While California Gurls was the sound of the summer, its only yesterday I heard Teenage Dream, what a great song, echos of 80's classics like Boys of Summer, and the girl can sing.


 
I don't see how you can compare Teenage Dream (pop rubbish) with Don Henley's The Boys Of Summer (classic 80s track)

Classic 80's tune

Pop Drivel

You've changed man ......


----------



## Randy (22 Oct 2010)

Betsy Og said:


> While California Gurls was the sound of the summer, its only yesterday I heard Teenage Dream, what a great song, echos of 80's classics like Boys of Summer, and the girl can sing.
> 
> This is a wind up isn't it? If he was dead, Mr Henley would be spinning in his grave


----------



## Caveat (22 Oct 2010)

I'm sorry to burst your collective bubbles popsters, but as something of a popular music expert myself, I can reliably inform you that Mr Henley is by no means suffering from invidious comparisons.

His nastily over produced, breezy, sun bleached rock-lite by numbers hit is as much bubblegum nonsense as Ms Perry's output.

So there.


----------



## Randy (22 Oct 2010)

Caveat said:


> I'm sorry to burst your collective bubbles popsters, but as something of a popular music expert myself, I can reliably inform you that Mr Henley is by no means suffering from invidious comparisons.
> 
> His nastily over produced, breezy, sun bleached rock-lite by numbers hit is as much bubblegum nonsense as Ms Perry's output.
> 
> So there.


 
You may classify yourself as an expert....doesn't mean you're right!

Boys of Summer is a classic and continues to get airplay 26 years after release
California Gurls is not and won't be again heard beyond Christmas 2010

So Hah


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

I love the line "you've changed man" . I linked the 2 songs in terms of the nostalgia type "vibe" (yuck, thats not a me word) they invoke. American, sun-bleached summer, luvvin, freedom, the joys of youth  .. (sob )

Anyway, to re-balance myself I put on Master of Puppets at full belt so:

"Laughter, laughter, all I hear or see is laughter, 
laughter, laughter, laughing at my cries ...... release me"...  [loud solo]


Ah yes, [shudder], feeling better now, quite the antidote.


----------



## DB74 (22 Oct 2010)

I have discovered the perfect solution

Watch the muted Katy Perry video while listening to The Boys of Summer


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

DB74 said:


> I have discovered the perfect solution
> 
> Watch the muted Katy Perry video while listening to The Boys of Summer


 
Your honour, I rest my case, the plaintiff (there, behind the mound of tissues) has himself made the link between the themes of the songs.


----------



## TarfHead (22 Oct 2010)

Randy said:


> .. a classic and continues to get airplay 26 years after release


 
You can make that same claim, on that same basis, for <_insert artist name here_> and that wouldn't be true either  !


----------



## MandaC (22 Oct 2010)

I can't believe anyone likes Katie Perry "music".

California Gurls - hate with a passion and radio has to be turned off when it comes on.  There is a line something like daisy dukes and bikinis or something and I just cant bear to listen to it.  Cringe even thinking aboubt it.  I always thought she would be able to hold a note though and could not believe how bad her "singing" was on X Factor last week.

That said - lovin' the GaGa.


----------



## Betsy Og (22 Oct 2010)

Listened again, still good. Dunno how you can love Lady Ga Ga and turn up nose at Katy.


----------



## MandaC (22 Oct 2010)

That's why you will always find me in the kitchen at parties...


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2010)

Lady GaGa is as weird as they come but she is seriously talented.


----------



## Betsy Og (27 Oct 2010)

Ah yes, the sweet taste of vindication!! In todays Indo, page 33 of Metro edition, under the heading "Five great songs this year that Mr. John should hear" (basically retorting to Elton John saying all current pop music was brutal) was the following:

"Teenage Dream: Dismiss the new Mrs Russell Brand at your peril. The former purveyor of Christian ballads has been moulded into a striking pop machine. The music may fall into the guilty pleasures box, but if it appears on the radio, you'll turn it up loud".


Which leads me to wonder what Freudian concoction made me entitle this thread "guilty secret" instead of the more appropriate "guilty pleasure" !!


----------



## Caveat (27 Oct 2010)

Since it was in the Indo I don't believe it - it's probably all some ploy to get at the public sector. I haven't a clue what form that would take but I'm sure that's what it is though.


----------



## fizzelina (27 Oct 2010)

tiger said:


> Katy Perry sings "Hot N Cold" with Elmo on Sesame Street!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHROHJlU_Ng


 
And apparently this episode of Sesame Steet was never broadcast as Katy's outfit was too racy! http://www.independent.ie/entertain...out-of-the-closet-after-31-years-2395096.html


----------

